# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Roman deutet weitere Rückkehr von Palpatine an



## Darkmoon76 (24. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Roman deutet weitere Rückkehr von Palpatine an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Roman deutet weitere Rückkehr von Palpatine an*


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. März 2020)

Dass Palpatine überhaupt zurückkehrt, war schon ziemlich lame und unkreativ.


----------



## fdl-ananas (25. März 2020)

Hervorragende Idee!

Und dann könnte Palpatine in seinem Klonlabor einen neuen Darth Vader züchten, der dann mit Hilfe eines kriminellen Hutts namens Jibbi und der Kopfgeldjägerin Bubu Dünn im Buddy-Movie-Style auf die Suche nach seiner verschwundenen Tochter Lucia geht, welche, wie sich herausstellt, die heimliche Geliebte des Imperators ist, sich dann aber, weil Old Palps neuerdings im Bett immer Kopfschmerzen hat und sie außerdem mit dem süßen Baby-Yoda schwanger ist, lieber einer kleinen Schar von Rebellen anschließt und dann im großen Finale das böse Last-Imperium-Order-Kingdom besiegt, indem sie den neuen Super-Duper-Todesstern, der wie eine Discokugel in alle Richtungen gleichzeitig lasern kann, per Force-Push (Training nicht nötig) in die nächste Sonne boxt und dann in der letzten Szene mit ihrem Vater, der sich nun Light Mader nennt, auf einem Wüstenplanet ein Öko-Feministisches Kollektiv namens Skyrunner Farm gründet.

Also das wäre doch mal ein wirklich origineller Plot...


----------



## Chroom (25. März 2020)

Ist der mit Freddy Krueger verwandt? Ein gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist ja vorhanden


----------



## CyrionX (25. März 2020)

Wo ist denn die Hintertür? Hab ich die Stelle überlesen?

"Vielleicht kommt er zurück" <- ist  das die Hintertür?..

Also, dass Palpatine vielleicht zurückkommt, weil jemand sagt, dass er vielleicht zurückkommt, ist allerhöchstens ein Zirkelschluss..


----------



## ego1899 (25. März 2020)

CyrionX3 schrieb:


> Also, dass Palpatine vielleicht zurückkommt, weil jemand sagt, dass er vielleicht zurückkommt, ist allerhöchstens ein Zirkelschluss..



Völlig ausreichend für einen weiteren inhaltslosen Clickbait-Post, welchen man mal eben in 10 Minuten im Home Office zusammen schreibt, um sich wieder den wesentlichen Dingen widmen zu können.


----------



## KylRoy (25. März 2020)

Meine Fresse, ich hoffe wirklich dieses Elend wird nicht fortgesetzt!


----------

